# Dayan 5x5 [Surprise challenge]



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

So I just found out that Dayan is making a 5x5 cube and it looks like it will be better then the SS 5x5.




Spoiler: Dayan 5x5 pics



*April Fools*

Challenge solve this 2x2 scramble with one hand in a plastic bag F' U' F' U R2 F2 U' R


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

You got me


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2013)

8.075 couldn't be stuffed to find a plastic bag.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll solve it with the cube in my left hand and a plastic bag on my right


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

New it. Only Womack.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> New it. Only Womack.



It could of been ben1995 or 5Bld


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It could of been ben1995 or 5Bld



True dat...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It could of been ben1995 or 5Bld



I guess ben could have too. You beat me too it. 


Spoiler: I was going to



say I got a world record


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It could of been ben1995 or 5Bld


If it was them it would not be very believable. But I actually fell for the trick.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 1, 2013)

fred already got me today so i didn't get my hopes up


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I knew it was an April fools joke without even scrolling over the Thread title.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I guess ben could have too. You beat me too it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was going to
> ...



Please do not insult our intelligence.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Please do not insult our intelligence.


Isn't that the purpose of april fool's day?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It could of been ben1995 or 5Bld



who?

you didnt exactly do a very good jõb of hiding the fact that it is fæk, since you can see "april fools" in the preview text if you mouse over the thread name on the homepage.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> who?
> 
> you didnt exactly do a very good jõb of hiding the fact that it is fæk, since you can see "april fools" in the preview text if you mouse over the thread name on the homepage.



True but not many people would do that.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 1, 2013)

5BLD should have done a 3x3 WR joke, it might have been half believable


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> 5BLD should have done a 3x3 WR joke, it might have been half believable



True and agree


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 1, 2013)

You got me lol


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

Got me aswell, I'm quite disappointed now .


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 1, 2013)

wow, michael, you're so funny


----------

